# Man in Texas went missing after a camping trip with friends



## Marc_LFD (Dec 5, 2022)

Been watching the slight updates of this case and there's essentially three important words the police may have overlooked: Camping Trip Friends

I hope he's alive and well, but more often than not missing persons are found dead.


----------



## r1vver (Dec 5, 2022)

They what, they did ate him? O.o


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 5, 2022)

r1vver said:


> They what, they did ate him? O.o


No one knows so far. They definitely need to investigate his friends.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 8, 2022)

It's as expected... Found dead.







https://www.click2houston.com/news/...ed-during-weekend-camping-trip-officials-say/

Camping trip with friends and then went missing? This almost always ends up horribly wrong.

The friends are the ones who likely know what happened, just don't expect them to confess.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 9, 2022)

Maybe he went for a swim and a gator got him. Also it's a well known fact that white people are the best swimmers, maybe the guy was not a good swimmer, got cramp or something and drowned.


----------

